# Aggregates (stone chippings etc) suppliers CBN?



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

One last slightly boring request: I've searched for suppliers online and only found a Building Supplies company in Javea, who it appears do not supply aggregate - stone chippings/gravel/decorative slate. Is the supply of such product much less on the CBN? Or is it a typical British desire to want to cover dust bowls with something more aesthetically pleasing? Either way, the Mrs has asked me and it's Christmas Eve, so I want to keep the peace. Seasons greetings once again.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Expatliving said:


> One last slightly boring request: I've searched for suppliers online and only found a Building Supplies company in Javea, who it appears do not supply aggregate - stone chippings/gravel/decorative slate. Is the supply of such product much less on the CBN? Or is it a typical British desire to want to cover dust bowls with something more aesthetically pleasing? Either way, the Mrs has asked me and it's Christmas Eve, so I want to keep the peace. Seasons greetings once again.


Really all depends where you mean by CBN - there's a very large quarry between Benissa and Gata which is not far away from Javea (ish). They would certainly supply the gravel and could point you at a supplier for the rest.

I'm sure there are many places closer.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for that, it really appears that the 'decorative' aggregate look isn't that popular or perhaps the resources or demand are far less in and around Javea?

The sort of thing I would be after is the local equivalent of limestone/sandstone ... Cheers.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Down here on the CdS we have a lot of Dolomite quarries...nice stuff. Angular and v.white and durable, all sizes from Belt dust to 4" roadstone.


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

There is a good builders merchant near the crematorium, called Lavibro. They sell everything and are real cheap too!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think most of the places selling flag stones and statues etc, near garden centres or on the Gata / Ondarra road will sell stone chippings. My husband thinks has has seen stone chippings at a Spanish builders merchant which is opposite Ferrobox.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Found a decent supplier, Envasados Arisac, located in Pego. Cheers for the info above.


----------

